# Bulova SpaceView After Service



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

I've recently got my SpaceView back from Greg at Woodland Technical, having had it serviced and some issues rectified. Really pleased with the service from Greg and loving my watch.






























Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks fantastic and it's great that it has been given a new lease of life to be worn and enjoyed in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Always nice to get a tuning fork running well. And they added a Hack feature to boot. Very handy item!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

That looks stunning.

These watches are fantastic, love mine to bits.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great result!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes good result, I love these watches but always felt nervous wearing one!


----------

